# Trail Camera Pics



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anybody gotten any interesting pictures on their cameras yet or any bucks for next season. When I check my camera this week I will see if there is anything interesting. Last time I checked all my daytime pics were over developed because I had the flash on instead of set at auto.


----------



## JPNorth (Jun 7, 2009)

got this buck last summer, saw him in hunting season, didnt get a chance though. the rest are from last month or something like that.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Have my traail camera set know and plaN on checkin it today or tomorrow! Got some awesome fotage of a monster for this time of year! Looked to be a 12 point already!


----------



## 96chev (Oct 4, 2007)

just checked the camera today. This was the biggest buck. What do you guys think he'll be like in september?


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

96chev said:


> just checked the camera today. This was the biggest buck. What do you guys think he'll be like in september?


he'll be a nice one but not monster weak brow's but its a long summer ahead too its hard to say 
I wanna say it be a nice 2 1/2yr/o 8 pter


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's a pic of a coyote I just got. I have a few pics and I know that there are at least 2.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Knottygirl (May 7, 2009)

x-force hunter said:


> Here's a pic of a coyote I just got. I have a few pics and I know that there are at least 2.


good lookin coyote...i'd be doin some predator huntin!!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Once October comes I'll be waiting for them. Here in Ma the season is october 18 to March 8. My treestand goes on the left of the picture right behind the cluster of little trees and in a daytime pic you can see the tree, so I'll be set up along a very well used trail.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Tan-Tan (Dec 10, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> Has anybody gotten any interesting pictures on their cameras yet or any bucks for next season. When I check my camera this week I will see if there is anything interesting. Last time I checked all my daytime pics were over developed because I had the flash on instead of set at auto.


Hehe oopsi...:zip: But isn't there like a timer sorta thing that you can set on your camera for the settings to change between day and night? Be cool if there was

Do you guys do much photography or is this a forum for trail cams exclusively? I clicked on this thread because I'm very much interested in taking up photography as a career for when I leave school, I haven't done much photo shooting myself but I'm hoping to start soon.

TaNz


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

x-force hunter said:


> Here's a pic of a coyote I just got. I have a few pics and I know that there are at least 2.


not trying to be a pain... but you said you know there are at least two? From these trailcam pics?

Maybe its just me but i believe that is the same yote... as the pictures 7 seconds apart from each other....

Maybe its just me and maybe you have seen two separate ones..


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Tan-Tan said:


> Hehe oopsi...:zip: But isn't there like a timer sorta thing that you can set on your camera for the settings to change between day and night? Be cool if there was
> 
> Do you guys do much photography or is this a forum for trail cams exclusively? I clicked on this thread because I'm very much interested in taking up photography as a career for when I leave school, I haven't done much photo shooting myself but I'm hoping to start soon.
> 
> TaNz


there is a forum for photogrophy and video. Maybe if you check that out you might find what your lookin for. hope that helps!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Bowhunter500 said:


> not trying to be a pain... but you said you know there are at least two? From these trailcam pics?
> 
> Maybe its just me but i believe that is the same yote... as the pictures 7 seconds apart from each other....
> 
> Maybe its just me and maybe you have seen two separate ones..


Those pics are of the same one. I have other pics that I know for sure are a different one.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I checked my camera this morning and I had a picture of this fawn.


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

Here are my 3 biggest so far( out of th ones that will come near my house). The first 3 are of the one, 4 and 5 of another, 5 total. The date is wrong tho.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

That should be a decent buck in the fall.


----------



## Metzger (May 16, 2009)

Here is a link to my youtube page. Hope you guys enjoy all of the videos. I put more videos on as we get them. Let me know what you think


http://www.youtube.com/user/MetzgerOutdoors#play/all


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I've gotten a lot of pics of racoons this year.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

ttt


----------

